# Sunday's Show and Tell  ... 8/28/22



## jd56 (Aug 28, 2022)

Well, there it is...last weekend before Labor Day.
Summer is about over.
Enjoy it while you can.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.  Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 28, 2022)

carbide light


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 28, 2022)

A military nose cone off a bomb or jet and 3 girls schwinns for $1 each at an auction not worthy of photos. A free standing cast iron mailbox. Here's a few pics of the $1 bikes. I think they were golfers ( kickstands)


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 28, 2022)

A nice redone seat from @STIKSHIFTER that looks great! Thanks!


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 28, 2022)

I picked up this 49 Columbia . The front fender would need some aggressive repair work . But lucky for me I auctially have a suitable replacement fender! I also have a seat for upgrade and a nice fender light.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Visited a friend yesterday and picked up this little guy-Indian MM5a. This is a rear kicker so I’m guessing late ‘60s. I need a tank, mag cover, air cleaner, and front fender if anyone has any leads. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2022)

More for the cast iron collection. 8” HUBLEY Rscer and 5” HUBLEY Texaco


----------



## iceman (Aug 28, 2022)

Hello all, I hope everyone is having a great summer. Here are a few I have picked up in the last month. A Klein, a couple of BMX’s and some Ritchey’s. Also a few old frames, 1921 CCM, Schwinn and a Rollfast. That is it. Have Fun😀


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 28, 2022)

Got a Spyder and a few large liquor bottles this week. All rescued curbside prior to the crusher arriving.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 28, 2022)

Have a bike and a project coming from a Virginia auction.  I guess I now need to find a paint guy to redo that tank so it matches the rest of the parts better.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 28, 2022)

Found this All American bicycle, and it has 4 gill tank on it. Amazing house painted survivor. Under the fender it seems to have been a red at some point . There still out there to be found!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 28, 2022)

36 hole Dynohub dated 11/48.


----------



## BRad90 (Aug 28, 2022)

Made one heck of a purchase on bicycle license plates, this should arrive next week.





Also, garage sale weekend was in town and found two full set of Falcon and Ford hubcaps and some neat soda bottles all bottled in Minnesota but the Kist and the De Pere bottle.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 28, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this All American bicycle, and it has 4 gill tank on it. Amazing house painted survivor. Under the fender it seems to have been a red at some point . There still out there to be found!
> View attachment 1686619
> 
> View attachment 1686621
> ...



You are on fire George!  I can't wait to see what you post next week!  Congratulations my friend.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 28, 2022)

My picker friend brought me some Schwinn stuff.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 28, 2022)

Got some great stuff the past 2 weeks;
Ebay and Facebook; MINT Creature from the Black Lagoon Colgate Soaky, Mint/unplayed with? Ben Cooper Spider-man jiggler, unused reissue Powell 85 A Street Rat Bones w German bearings CHEAP,Schwinn sunburst badge cheap,my childhood King Kong bank! and a cool limited Frankenstein vinyl figure

Yard sale scres!1912-20 Straight side Coke bottle! A Super Mario spring toy,a box of cool 45s a GIANT box of Nerf guns/clips/bows/ammo(At LEAST 40 guns!) for $20 ! A Kenner SSP car for $1

AND I got a call from my "wanted to buy old bicycles" sign in my front yard!(I genuinely dont get alot of great bikes from the sign) but this time was pretty darn good! An 1898? Pierce chainless shaft drive bicycle!
The person was cleaning out their mothers hme(She was a slight "horder: I say slight as the garage had some cool stuff in it..not stuff I really wanted but NOT dumpster worthy!  I also got an awesome BIG early HEAVY duty basket and some 20s Champion spark plugs too..
I havent cleaned this bike yet,but the last time I had a TOC bike with silver repaint (Rex-cycle)I got all of it off relatively easily ..we shall see


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 28, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> My picker friend brought me some Schwinn stuff.
> View attachment 1686643
> 
> View attachment 1686644



Nice… With the early 69 shifter.


----------



## catfish (Aug 28, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this All American bicycle, and it has 4 gill tank on it. Amazing house painted survivor. Under the fender it seems to have been a red at some point . There still out there to be found!
> View attachment 1686619
> 
> View attachment 1686621
> ...



Man! You have been killing it lately! Another amazing find.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 28, 2022)

A few goodies.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 28, 2022)

this week was pretty alright, coupla watches, a light for the well house, and 2 bicycle homies helped out with headset parts to get me back on the road:


----------



## Nashman (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks to some righteous Cabers I now have a sweet Krate lot. The quality and originality of these bikes is breathtaking. The '68 Apple from sunny California, the other 3 eatables from New York.

I reluctantly sold my only Krate to date ( 40 years of collecting) a few years back/2019 after only owning 2 years ( a gorgeous ALL original '69 Lemon Peeler) to a new local collector and was kinda jonesing for a replacement.

Well when it rains it pours. Ironically the 3 disc Krates I just bought ( Pea, Lemon, Orange) from New York were also from the same home of the '69 Lemon Peeler back in 2017. ( posted on Cabe, sold from Ray to Mark) The '69 came from Ray ( NY), sold to Mark( SC) who sold to me ( Wpg. Canada), who I sold to Dave ( Wpg. Canada).

When I showed the '69 Lemon Peeler pics ( one I bought from Mark, sold to Dave) to Ray this month, he says "that looks like my old bike"! Yup, right down to the SN# ( see pics/these are of the '69). I'll post the 4 bike line up with Lemon Peeler last to avoid confusion? Ha! I'm not sure who the old bald guy playing "pocket pool" is in the picture with the Apple




, but by the looks of him, he won't be hard to catch if he runs or rides!!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

Not much this week, just a cool horn for the motorbike… thanks @Goatroper 






Couple “D” batteries and it works great!! Soooo loud!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 28, 2022)

Spent quite a bit of time this week on this ongoing Silver King project for which a sexy bezel is en route for (thanks to @mr.cycleplane )
I also took a gamble on a ladies Shelby lot with a lot of extras, excited to try and reassemble this bicycle and see what's leftover, never seen a shelby with a dash board but it could look cool?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Have a bike and a project coming from a Virginia auction.  I guess I now need to find a paint guy to redo that tank so it matches the rest of the parts better.
> 
> View attachment 1686566
> View attachment 1686567
> ...



@TWBikesnstripes he’s your man!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 28, 2022)

This down on its luck ladies Columbia Superb got pulled out of a barn locally recently and found its way to me. Looks like a '41 or early '42 model with a G serial and H overcode. Love the paint scheme and the little V's on the fenders. The guy who found it swapped some clean up work for it, and as it turns out a bit of a hoarder of old goods as well. I traded him an acoustic guitar which I had pulled out of a post yard sale free pile for it. Do you think I paid too much?

And on other topics a tremendous shout out to @THEGOLDENGREEK for his stupendous August finds!! You my friend have scored a rare hat trick with your Phantom, Auto Cycle, Four Gill, and Shelby finds just this month, which by the way still has a few more days for you to see what else you can cram in!!


----------



## higgens (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 28, 2022)

iceman said:


> Hello all, I hope everyone is having a great summer. Here are a few I have picked up in the last month. A Klein, a couple of BMX’s and some Ritchey’s. Also a few old frames, 1921 CCM, Schwinn and a Rollfast. That is it. Have Fun😀 View attachment 1686544
> View attachment 1686545
> 
> View attachment 1686546
> ...



Lov'in on that lemon-drop Klein.  The high center of gravity on mine makes it hard on the trails but a fabulous townie bike (actually my favorite). Maybe why these show up looking so minty.  They tend to be the under-looked steal of the vintage mtb category; they just need to be repurposed.  Looks like you had a great week!


----------



## CeeBee (Aug 28, 2022)

I took a collection of 142 pieces of "Nudie" glasses on trade for a couple of bikes. Pretty interesting how the risqué stuff from a previous generation is probably PG13 rated by today's standards, but I still probably shouldn't show the back sides of them here!


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> A few goodies.
> 
> View attachment 1686716
> 
> ...



Love those Ducks


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 28, 2022)

Picked up my own MTB a couple weeks ago. I'm servicing a non-servicable type 1 headshock now


----------



## jammer (Aug 28, 2022)

Local find, pretty kool if you ask me. Too bad the yellow oval slik wasn't in better shape, I almost never find those.


----------



## jammer (Aug 28, 2022)

I bought the lower section about a year ago, I waited about 9 weeks for it. I ordered  the top section 5 months ago and finally got it. They are made to order in Texas I think. I could of bought 5 or 6 of them from Harbor Freight for the same price but I am happy with it. I won't ever have to buy



 another.


----------



## The classic roll (Aug 28, 2022)

This week’s finds Marx astronaut/Union parts chest/Condor horn/ also a crazy cool glass reflector with brass housing with tabs. I’m going to insert a brass washer with a bolt and nuts on the back and bend the tabs in to make it mountable. Best part reflector was one dollar.


----------



## jammer (Aug 28, 2022)

I almost forgot about Wednesday’s estate sale find, ‘82 scrambler


----------



## nick tures (Aug 28, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Thanks to some righteous Cabers I now have a sweet Krate lot. The quality and originality of these bikes is breathtaking. The '68 Apple from sunny California, the other 3 eatables from New York.
> 
> I reluctantly sold my only Krate to date ( 40 years of collecting) a few years back/2019 after only owning 2 years ( a gorgeous ALL original '69 Lemon Peeler) to a new local collector and was kinda jonesing for a replacement.
> 
> ...



wow   Nice Bob


----------



## nick tures (Aug 28, 2022)

auction finds nothing to special,  clean speedster racer and traveler, most likely going to put up for sale


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 28, 2022)

Got this way cool aluminum Thermos lunch box to mount on my hextube rear rack. Traded for a license plate. Thanks Dave @sccruiser .


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> Got this way cool aluminum Thermos lunch box to mount on my hextube rear rack. Traded for a license plate. Thanks Dave @sccruiser .View attachment 1687115



Have bunch of black ones, never saw a aluminum one! That’s super cool!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 28, 2022)

I picked this up on a last week's family road trip to Carlsbad, CA., along with a  nice Thule hitch mount carrier to bring it home.


----------

